# please help....just found worms in poop



## sunflowerlady (Apr 3, 2012)

This is my first time owning goats and I have just found small white worms in my females poop. They were wormed through their moms milk twice before I got them with dectomax. Then we gave them a dose orally the day I picked them up which was 3/11/12 and I just did another oral dose on 3/26/12. This is the first time I've noticed this and I'm very nervous and have absolutely no idea if I should run to the farm supply store and get something different. 
Someone with experience please give lots of advice. Thank you.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 3, 2012)

The first thing I would do is read this http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt it is fro elevan and she knows a lot about worming and all that goes with it. If you can't find there answer there I would send her a PM about it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 3, 2012)

If you can physically see the worms, my guess is that they are tapeworms.  Do you have a vet who could run a fecal test for you so you have a better idea of what critters they are carrying?  Do not panic   Just need to get the right treatment for the type of worms you are dealing with.


----------



## sunflowerlady (Apr 3, 2012)

I've read the parasite management a few times. So I might send a pm. I am thinking about calling the local vets to see if they do fecal testing. Wonder if I should pick up some safeguard or ivomec????


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 3, 2012)

Valbazen is the wormer of choice for tapeworms.  HOWEVER IF THE DOE IS PREGNANT, NO VALBAZEN.

I'm sure some others will post re this subject.

DonnaBelle.

PS:  Is the search feature working today??


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> If you can physically see the worms, my guess is that they are tapeworms.


X2


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 3, 2012)

I believe safeguard also works for tapes & is safe for preggies


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2012)

Could be tape worm or round worm. Valbazen or Safeguard will take care of them.


----------



## elevan (Apr 3, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Could be tape worm or round worm. Valbazen or Safeguard will take care of them.


x2

Safeguard is safe for all ages and stages of goat.  Do not use Valbazen if the goat is pregnant.



			
				sunflowerlady said:
			
		

> They were wormed through their moms milk twice


Transfer persistency of a dewormer into the mother's milk is almost non-existent.  This just isn't a reliable method for deworming kids.



			
				sunflowerlady said:
			
		

> I am thinking about calling the local vets to see if they do fecal testing.


Excellent move.  It's important to know what you're dealing with.  Tapeworms and some roundworms are the only type of worm that you can physically see in the poop...doesn't mean that is all there is.  Get a fecal done and know what you're dealing with so you can get it all taken care of.


----------



## sunflowerlady (Apr 3, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Could be tape worm or round worm. Valbazen or Safeguard will take care of them.


I just got home from tsc and I got safe-guard for horses and its in a paste form. Is the dosage still 1cc per 10pounds? And I hope I can get it into the syringe.....


----------



## elevan (Apr 3, 2012)

sunflowerlady said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to get it into a syringe.  The tube will have a "dial a dose" on it.

I would give her 1/3 of the tube daily for 3 days...but then I'm not real fond of tube dewormers for goat use (personal opinion).

_I believe that a lot of our members dose at 3x the horse listed dose by weight...example:  100# goat gets a 300# horse dose._


----------

